
Mastercard to Acquire Finicity to Advance Open Banking Strategy - sbmthakur
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200623005496/en/Mastercard-Acquire-Finicity-Advance-Open-Banking-Strategy
======
rvz
Great news for Finicity, but the name of the acquirer though is somehow seen
as 'offensive' by others and on behalf of everyone who is offended, we need to
tell this payments giant to immediately change their name right now. We must
boycott all banks that have cards that use this payment network and cancel
their accounts because of this offensive name. /s

